# RandomCon Gaming Convention in Arizona



## Rayston (Apr 2, 2010)

RandomCon is a Gaming Convention coming for its second year to Arizona in July of 2010

We are proud to bring the Arizona public 'mainstream' games as well as 'indie' games.

We are striving to provide you with a fun and friendly gaming environment for everyone involved.

Join in on all the fun!

We especially need people to run games. If your interested in running anything please contact info@westernsfa.org with the subject line Volunteer at Randomcon.

If your just interested in keeping up to date please check out any or all of the below sites.

Official RandomCon Site

RandomCon on Facebook

RandomCon on MySpace

RandomCon YahooGroup


----------

